# Confused...much?



## Anon10W1z (Jun 2, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/u109185-tempbot As you can see, this guys profile is rather unusual. How'd he manage?
P.S. Though he was apparently last active in March of '09, he is in the recent posts column?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2012)

Tempbot is quite obviously a bot that's made to post various news.

EDIT: And by news I mean releases.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Tempbot is quite obviously a bot that's made to post various news.
> 
> EDIT: And by news I mean releases.


Though some of his topics (duh!) seem computer-generated, his posts are smarter than a human.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe members of the Staff can log into the account as well 
There is a small wiki on them


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 2, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> As you can see, this guys profile is rather unusual. How'd he manage?


you have over 600 posts and you don't know what tembot is?!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 2, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > As you can see, this guys profile is rather unusual. How'd he manage?
> ...


To be fair, I didn't find out about Tempbot until 500 to 3000 posts in.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2012)

I knew about tempbot before I even joined.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 2, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I knew about tempbot before I even joined.


? seriously dude?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I knew about tempbot before I even joined.
> ...


Yes, of course. I lurked for around 2 years or so.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 2, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Tempbot is quite obviously a bot that's made to post various news.
> ...


You should try having a PM conversion with him. He has quite a sense of humor!

I should know, I'm one of his best friends.   (we go back a long way)


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 2, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I believe members of the Staff can log into the account as well


Staff doesn't really log in with the Tempbot account. There are scripts that let you post under Tempbot, but you're still logged in as yourself.
That's why Tempbot's last activity was years back, and why its postcount doesn't increase.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 2, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I believe members of the Staff can log into the account as well
> ...


Oh...I see. But why is his post count -9000?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 2, 2012)

For laughs.  A reference to this.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I believe members of the Staff can log into the account as well
> ...


Oh~ That makes sense


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> For laughs.  A reference to this.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SiMHTK15Pik[/youtube]


i can't believe they changed that in kai what in the fuck were they thinking?!?!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > For laughs.  A reference to this.
> ...


They wanted to stay true to the manga, in which he said "It's over 8000!".  Not that it matters, he said "It's over 9000!" similarly to Brian Drummond in the Nickelodeon version:
[yt]J5wEER4YkMU[/yt][yt]K5irQgiajDc[/yt]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2012)

but he says it so calmly it doesn't sound as good!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> but he says it so calmly it doesn't sound as good!


In the video on the right?  I think it sounds just fine, he certainly doesn't sound calm to me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 3, 2012)

no the left the kai one. in the original he goes ballistic in kai he doesnt even say it properly his supposed to scream and say it's over 8000!  but he just says it so calmy that's the only thing i don't like about the kai series.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> no the left the kai one. in the original he goes ballistic in kai he doesnt even say it properly his supposed to say it's over 8000 than! that's the only thing i don't like about the kai series.


Technically speaking, in the original dub and the original manga he not only said 8000, but he also says it calmly.  Ocean Dub is the only one that goes ballistic and, well, that's Brian Drummond for ya.  They were both fanservice, the Nick version was for people who wanted to hear the over-the-top "Over 9000", while the DVD version was for those who wanted a pure experience, just like in the manga.  Personally, I like both, so I'm fine with either one.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 2, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/u109185-tempbot As you can see, this guys profile is rather unusual. How'd he manage?
P.S. Though he was apparently last active in March of '09, he is in the recent posts column?!?!?!?!


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys, stop getting off topic. Seriously.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> Guys, stop getting off topic. Seriously.


What are you talking about?  This topic's done.  Not to mention that this is related to Tempbot's -9000 post count.  Now if we had gone further, talking about the fros and cons of Kai or something like that, then I think it would be "off-topic".


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 3, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Anon10W1z said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, stop getting off topic. Seriously.
> ...


Well, it will at least start to get off topic, which I want to prevent.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 3, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Anon10W1z said:
> ...


This is off-topic.  You're preventing discussion of Tempbot, and we haven't actually given any text that would imply potential derailment.

Plus, as I said, topic's done.


----------

